# I'm devastated...



## Sam1993 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hello fellow tortoise friends

I had a 2 year old sulcata that I really loved.. Today as I checked on her I noticed that shes lifeless... the day before everything was perfectly fine no unusual behavior. 
I changed the water and food daily
Temperature and humidity were fine 
She lived in her setup for 2 years without a problem.. as I investigated I opened her mouth with tweezers and found a piece of opuntia stuck in her throat.. I think that she suffocated to death [emoji17] 
I fed her spineless opuntia since day one... 
It's from my own garden so I can 100% say it's pesticide free.
I always throwed in whole pieces so that she has to work a little harder to get it...
2 years no problems... and today.......... 
I'm heartbroken... she was already a family member... 

If I think about all the money and hours of care + searching for the right information I thought I'm totally prepared for everything I guess sometimes u just cant do anything... 
I don't know if I should get another tortoise 
I don't think it would be the same...


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss.

I feed whole opuntia pads to all of my tortoises. Every species and every age from tiny hatchlings to large adults. I feed whole pads because I've seen them choke on oddly shaped pieces that were cut too large. My theory has always been that they can't possibly choke on a piece that they bit off with their own mouth since it can never be too big or the wrong size. If the COD for your tortoise was choking, then my theory would be wrong. Still, given the number of tortoises eating opuntia daily, all over the world, I still think this is a one in a million freak accident kind of a thing.


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 20, 2019)

The only thing I can think of is if the tortoise was eating, but was too cold. They will go through "normal" activities if cold, but everything is not working properly and is very slow. Was the tortoise colder than normal. I see PA is getting very cold temps right now.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Feb 20, 2019)

My condolences.


----------



## Mo & Bolt (Feb 20, 2019)

Sam1993 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise friends
> 
> I had a 2 year old sulcata that I really loved.. Today as I checked on her I noticed that shes lifeless... the day before everything was perfectly fine no unusual behavior.
> I changed the water and food daily
> ...


So so sorry to hear such tragic news. Please don't blame yourself, tortoise care is difficult and complicated .


----------



## Sam1993 (Feb 20, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> The only thing I can think of is if the tortoise was eating, but was too cold. They will go through "normal" activities if cold, but everything is not working properly and is very slow. Was the tortoise colder than normal. I see PA is getting very cold temps right now.


The temperature were the same as always 95 f under the heatlamp 87 f on the hot side and 83 f on the cold side night temperature 80f I had all my lights on a timer with thermostat and they are still on and working properly... humidity was at 91 % in the enclosure a little less directly under the heatlamp and in the hide 97% 
I had my arcadia lights on for 4 hours a day putting out 5 at the height of tortoise shell measured with the solarmeter 6.5 
I think it was actually as Tom mentioned a one in a million freak accident... but I'm gonna try taking her to a specialist and gonna update if he can give a more specific answer on the death


----------



## xMario (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm so sorry for ur loss I also have a 2 year old sulcata and I'm now a little bit scared of feeding him opuntia...


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2019)

Aw geez. That's too bad, darn it! The only way to know for sure what cause the death is to have a necropsy.


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 20, 2019)

So sorry to hear such news.

My condolences.


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2019)

Sam1993 said:


> The temperature were the same as always 95 f under the heatlamp 87 f on the hot side and 83 f on the cold side night temperature 80f I had all my lights on a timer with thermostat and they are still on and working properly... humidity was at 91 % in the enclosure a little less directly under the heatlamp and in the hide 97%
> I had my arcadia lights on for 4 hours a day putting out 5 at the height of tortoise shell measured with the solarmeter 6.5
> I think it was actually as Tom mentioned a one in a million freak accident... but I'm gonna try taking her to a specialist and gonna update if he can give a more specific answer on the death


All that sounds perfect.

Please keep us updated. We can all learn from this sad day if we know what went wrong.


----------



## vladimir (Feb 20, 2019)

Sam1993 said:


> I think it was actually as Tom mentioned a one in a million freak accident... but I'm gonna try taking her to a specialist and gonna update if he can give a more specific answer on the death



I'm so sorry for your loss. Please keep us updated if you learn anything more about the cause. 

I hope you can bring another tortoise into your life when the time is right.


----------



## Moozillion (Feb 20, 2019)

So sorry for your loss.[emoji17]
Please remember that losing a pet tortoise DOES NOT mean you are a bad tort parent. Sometimes things just happen.[emoji173]️


----------



## Kells Bells (Feb 20, 2019)

So sorry to hear that. You had done everything right it was something you could never have foreseen. Sorry again x


----------



## Carol S (Feb 20, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## wellington (Feb 20, 2019)

Oh man I am so sorry. What a terrible freak thing. 
Dont decide now about getting another. Too raw yet. But, you sound like a great tort parent and there are always plenty out there that needs just that. 
It wont be the same but it can be just as good just with a different tort.
I never thought of a tort choking on food but I always do put my cactus in the food processor. I have a young leopard and two almost 8 year olds and they all get the processed cactus. So with your new tort? you can do the same to relieve the anxiety you might having feeding cactus again.


----------



## Sam1993 (Feb 21, 2019)

Update: i send my tortoise via next morning Express to the Pennsylvania Veterinarian Laboratory to let them perform a necropsy. I called them and made sure to follow there instructions on how to package the tort. It costs a total amount of 80$ without the delivery costs. They said it can take 2-3 days before they call me. I'm also gonna get an email with all the scientific stuff. I'm gonna post a picture of the results written in the email


----------



## vladimir (Feb 21, 2019)

Sam1993 said:


> Update: i send my tortoise via next morning Express to the Pennsylvania Veterinarian Laboratory to let them perform a necropsy. I called them and made sure to follow there instructions on how to package the tort. It costs a total amount of 80$ without the delivery costs. They said it can take 2-3 days before they call me. I'm also gonna get an email with all the scientific stuff. I'm gonna post a picture of the results written in the email



I think it's great that you're following up on this. I'm so sorry this happened  but I hope we'll be able to learn something from this that can help other tortoises in the future.

thank you. I can't imagine how hard this must be.


----------



## Moozillion (Feb 22, 2019)

Sam1993 said:


> Update: i send my tortoise via next morning Express to the Pennsylvania Veterinarian Laboratory to let them perform a necropsy. I called them and made sure to follow there instructions on how to package the tort. It costs a total amount of 80$ without the delivery costs. They said it can take 2-3 days before they call me. I'm also gonna get an email with all the scientific stuff. I'm gonna post a picture of the results written in the email



WOW!!! A brilliant response to a horrible, painful event: to create a source of information shared with others to prevent future animals from suffering! [emoji173]️ You have my greatest respect for choosing to have the necropsy done!!! Truly a loving gesture!

YOU TOTALLY ROCK!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Feb 23, 2019)

Sam1993 said:


> Update: i send my tortoise via next morning Express to the Pennsylvania Veterinarian Laboratory to let them perform a necropsy. I called them and made sure to follow there instructions on how to package the tort. It costs a total amount of 80$ without the delivery costs. They said it can take 2-3 days before they call me. I'm also gonna get an email with all the scientific stuff. I'm gonna post a picture of the results written in the email


Thank you for doing this. We know it's a difficult and trying time emotionally. I am glad to know that something positive may come from this.


----------



## CeIina (Feb 24, 2019)

Your tortoise probably died cause u feed him wrong food cactus has spines do u eat cactus ofc that hurts


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 24, 2019)

CeIina said:


> Your tortoise probably died cause u feed him wrong food cactus has spines do u eat cactus ofc that hurts



Why would you say that to someone ? It’s not nice or helpful . I know English is your second language but still we are here to help people and their torts ! Not to make them feel bad . And your remarks aren’t helping anyone . Sorry for speaking my mind .


----------



## hollyandT (Feb 24, 2019)

CeIina said:


> Your tortoise probably died cause u feed him wrong food cactus has spines do u eat cactus ofc that hurts



I think you my have misunderstood the original post Celina Sam said the cactus was spineless which is totally fine for tortoises to eat 

Sorry to hear about your sully and I hope you get the closure you need


----------



## TortoiseRacket (Feb 24, 2019)

I’m so sorry! Tortoises to us are like family to others...it really hurts when they leave.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 24, 2019)

When someone says I’m devastated we don’t say your tort probably died cause you feed him wrong!
That’s not a help !


----------



## Bee62 (Feb 24, 2019)

@Sam1993 
I am so sorry for your loss. 
Please don`t blame yourself for what has happened. Sometimes things happen that are out of our control.


----------



## CandyAss (Feb 24, 2019)

CeIina said:


> Your tortoise probably died cause u feed him wrong food cactus has spines do u eat cactus ofc that hurts


Not cool, man. Have a little empathy. Also, you're 100% wrong. There are species of cactus that are spineless, and plenty of people eat cactus. Google search nopales.


----------



## Bee62 (Feb 24, 2019)

CeIina said:


> Your tortoise probably died cause u feed him wrong food cactus has spines do u eat cactus ofc that hurts


My advice to you @Celina: Learn more about tortoises and their food and post less in threads until you are sure what you are talking about. 
Spineless cactus is a very good tortoise food. It was an accident that the tort died from a piece of cactus that was too big that he can`t swallow it.


----------



## Moozillion (Feb 25, 2019)

CeIina said:


> Your tortoise probably died cause u feed him wrong food cactus has spines do u eat cactus ofc that hurts



Celina, although I assume you just want to help, your idea is incorrect. MANY of us feed opuntia cactus to our tortoises. It is a very healthy food that has a good calcium to phosphorus ratio and It is highly recommended. Human also eat the same opuntia cactus! It is very popular in Mexico and other parts of the Americas. 
Something else killed this person’s beloved pet. We all hope to see the answers soon!


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 26, 2019)

CeIina said:


> Your tortoise probably died cause u feed him wrong food cactus has spines do u eat cactus ofc that hurts


Celina, cactus (opuntia) is a wonderful and important food item for tortoises. If it has spines, of course they are to be scraped off if they are large or hard at all. We all know that. Almost everyone on this site feeds opuntia to their tortoise if it will eat it. I feed it to my tortoises twice per week at least. Please don't be so quick to place blame where you are not an expert in the matter.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 26, 2019)

That is like saying that everytime a person chocks while eating it is their fault. Accidents happen and sadly the happen at the worst of times to the best of people. I am so sorry for your loss and awed by your bravery to get the necropsy to answer this terrible thing. I also hope you get information that can be passed on to other owners that is educational to further strengthen the knowledge base that TFO has become.


----------



## kaycov (Feb 27, 2019)

CeIina said:


> Your tortoise probably died cause u feed him wrong food cactus has spines do u eat cactus ofc that hurts



He said he fed spineless.


----------



## Relic (Feb 27, 2019)

I have spineless growing in my yard, so I have plenty to feed. I have a 2 year old yellow-foot that seems fairly indifferent to it. To try and make it more appealing, I split open the pad, scrape out the pulp/fibrous tissue, cut and mash it up and mix it with other food items. I think we all look forward to reading the report and gleaning whatever information is there to apply to our own husbandry techniques. Don't give up - you are doing a better job (and have more $$$ invested in housing) than the vast majority of tortoise hobbyists...


----------



## Gijoux (Feb 27, 2019)

I wish I had thought about Necropsy when I lost my beloved Leopard female when she was 5 years old. I observed her roaming about her Tortie garden, which I made sure every plant was appropriate for eating, and about 2 hours later she was just laying there dead. It was so devastating, especially when you have gone out of your way to do everything correctly, like you have. I so wish I had thought of Necropsy, because hopefully it will give you answers. I honestly lived in fear for my other Tortoise for quite awhile, because I never found out what happened. I did eventually fall in love with another female Tortoise and so far so good. You will too.


----------



## cassieopia (Feb 27, 2019)

My guy, Kronk, never had cactus and choked to death from what we could tell. Perfectly fine and then gone. It is devastating.


----------



## Parlady (Feb 27, 2019)

Sam1993 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise friends
> 
> I had a 2 year old sulcata that I really loved.. Today as I checked on her I noticed that shes lifeless... the day before everything was perfectly fine no unusual behavior.
> I changed the water and food daily
> ...


I am so saddened by your loss. You must not blame yourself, have some time to grieve and in time you might like to get another, not as a replacement but to fill the gap that she has left in your heart. Bless you x


----------



## AzDesert (Feb 27, 2019)

Sam1993 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise friends
> 
> I had a 2 year old sulcata that I really loved.. Today as I checked on her I noticed that shes lifeless... the day before everything was perfectly fine no unusual behavior.
> I changed the water and food daily
> ...


I am


Sam1993 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise friends
> 
> I had a 2 year old sulcata that I really loved.. Today as I checked on her I noticed that shes lifeless... the day before everything was perfectly fine no unusual behavior.
> I changed the water and food daily
> ...


Oh, I am so very sorry. I am in tears hearing about it. These are our "children" so I can't imagine your sadness. I'm so sorry. I'll keep you in my thoughts for sure!


----------



## DesertGirl (Feb 27, 2019)

Sam1993 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise friends
> 
> I had a 2 year old sulcata that I really loved.. Today as I checked on her I noticed that shes lifeless... the day before everything was perfectly fine no unusual behavior.
> I changed the water and food daily
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss. I can’t imagine being without my shell baby.


----------



## Rammydad (Feb 27, 2019)

I’m new to here, and tortoises. I’ve researched all I can and do everything by the book, and yet live in fear that something (1 in a million) like this will happen. Sorry for your loss, your choice to get another should be made with a clear head so perhaps grieve, mourn and feel for a bit first. xxx


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 27, 2019)

Rammydad said:


> I’m new to here, and tortoises. I’ve researched all I can and do everything by the book, and yet live in fear that something (1 in a million) like this will happen. Sorry for your loss, your choice to get another should be made with a clear head so perhaps grieve, mourn and feel for a bit first. xxx



Hi


----------



## Clorenzo85 (Feb 27, 2019)

Sam1993 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise friends
> 
> I had a 2 year old sulcata that I really loved.. Today as I checked on her I noticed that shes lifeless... the day before everything was perfectly fine no unusual behavior.
> I changed the water and food daily
> ...



I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## wellington (Feb 27, 2019)

CeIina said:


> Your tortoise probably died cause u feed him wrong food cactus has spines do u eat cactus ofc that hurts


Let's not blame people for feeding cactus seeing it's a very good food to feed. You wouldn't want to be blamed if something happened to your tortoise for not feeding the right foods as you dont feed cactus and you should. Spines can be removed. Btw humans eat cactus too.


----------



## KSeaman (Feb 28, 2019)

So sorry this had to happen. I do hope you think about getting another to add to your house. You never know but this does not sound like something you could have prevented. 

Please do share the results you get so we can all try to avoid the same thing from happening if in fact there is anything to be avoided.

It is obvious you are a caring tort person.


----------



## sue white (Feb 28, 2019)

Celina,Now that you understand how your post might hurt someone in a time of sorrow- let me say welcome and please feel free to ask anyone anything that will help you raise the tortoises in your life. When I got my little Redfoot this site was a Godsend .My baby is now 2 Years old and doing great All Tort. owners all have to start learning someplace and this is a great place to start .You're already on your way.You now know about cactus


----------



## Moliss (Mar 1, 2019)

Sam1993 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise friends
> 
> I had a 2 year old sulcata that I really loved.. Today as I checked on her I noticed that shes lifeless... the day before everything was perfectly fine no unusual behavior.
> I changed the water and food daily
> ...





Sam1993 said:


> Hello fellow tortoise friends
> 
> I had a 2 year old sulcata that I really loved.. Today as I checked on her I noticed that shes lifeless... the day before everything was perfectly fine no unusual behavior.
> I changed the water and food daily
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss. I have never replied to anyone because I’m quite intimidated by this forum. I just want to say that I have a 3yo 20 pound Sulcata that has had a choking episode on opuntia but I was right there. He is a pig and if left to eat it alone he would have died. I only feed one pad 3-4 times a month and I hold it till he’s done because of that. I would have been devastated if I wasn’t there. I’m so sorry.


----------



## Kells Bells (Mar 1, 2019)

Moliss said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I have never replied to anyone because I’m quite intimidated by this forum. I just want to say that I have a 3yo 20 pound Sulcata that has had a choking episode on opuntia but I was right there. He is a pig and if left to eat it alone he would have died. I only feed one pad 3-4 times a month and I hold it till he’s done because of that. I would have been devastated if I wasn’t there. I’m so sorry.


Good thing you where there just goes to show how these things can happen. On a side note I had to smile when you said you were intimidated by the forum. I was just like that in fact I lurked in the background for months gathering info as I was a new tort owner. But I have found people to be friendly and helpful


----------



## TammyJ (Mar 1, 2019)

I think we are still awaiting the results of the necropsy in this case, and it may not be conclusive. I hope we will soon hear the results.
We are friendly and helpful here, for what I think is the most part! Some of us here (not me!) are truly experts with tons of knowledge and experience, and if they sound intimidating, don't most teachers?


----------



## CFnO (Mar 2, 2019)

So sorry to hear about your sad loss....


----------



## Heidi Kobera (Mar 4, 2019)

So sorry to hear of your tort. I just read that Sulcata Torts are vulnerable and am so disheartened to hear this. My Rudy is going to be 9 in August and I love her so much. She’s a member of my family. She’s big. She’s bigger than a 9” dinner plate. I originally got her at around a year old from a parent and two girls from my school bus route and was in love with her from the first. All she ate was romaine then bc I do farmers markets from gardening she eats like a queen.


----------



## vladimir (Jun 5, 2019)

@Sam1993 did you ever get the results back from the University?


----------

